

October Amsterdam Clojure, A night out with Uncle Bob - neotyk
http://www.meetup.com/The-Amsterdam-Clojure-Meetup-Group/events/33351892/

======
bulte-rs
Certainly going to be there! Anyone else from HN planning on going?

~~~
Luyt
If it were in Groningen, I'd go ;-)

